# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Συμβίωση διαφορετικών πτηνών και αρρώστιες

## ayla

Στο 2 ετών κοτέτσι μας έχουμε χήνες κότες παπιόχηνες πάπιες και γαλοπούλες. 

Εκτός από τις γαλοπούλες που μέχρι να περάσουν το νεαρό της ηλικία τους τις έχουμε μακριά από τις κότες, όλα τα άλλα πτηνά ζουν στον ίδιο χώρο. 
Το κοτέτσι είναι καινούργιο και καθαρίζεται συχνά το άχυρο που έχουμε κάτω. Το πάτωμα ... δεν υπάρχει, είναι χώμα και απλά φτιάξαμε το κοτέτσι. Η αυλή είναι 3,5 στρέμματα. 

Στα νέα κοτοπουλάκια που βγάλαμε με την κλωσσομηχανή εμφανίστικαν αρκετές ασθένειες ή έστω αρκετά συμπτώματα. 

Το πρώτο είναι ένα "χουρχουριτό" που ακούγεται σε ένα ζευγάρι (κότα κόκορας) τα πρώτα που είχαμε αποκτήσει. Μετά λίγο καιρό βλέπαμε άλλα μικρότερα (της επόμενης εκκόλαψης) να έχουν μαζεμένο προς τα μέσα το λαιμό τους και να είναι ανασηκωμένα τα πούπουλα του λαιμού. Κάθονται λίγο ζαρvμένα και δεν είναι ζωηρά όπως πριν. Πριν λίγες μέρες είδαμε ένα να έχει αστάθεια και να γέρνει τόσο πολύ προς τα πίσω που η ουρά του ακουμπούσε στο χώμα.

Πήγαμε στον κτηνίατρο κι έδωσε μια σκόνη να την βάζουμε στο νερό. 

Εγώ επιμένω να τα ταΐσουμε σκόρδο ψιλοκομένο μέσα σε πίτουρα όπως κάνει ένας παππούς σε διπλανό χωριό μας και λέει ότι δεν αρρώστησαν ποτέ τα πτηνά του.

Το νερό με το φάρμακο όμως γίνεται πολύ σύντομα ένα λασπόνερο από τις χήνες και πάπιες. Ακόμα και οι ποτίστρες που δύσκολα μπορούν να βάλουν μέσα το πλατύ τους ράμφος γίνονται χάλια. Μήπως φταίει αυτό το λασπόνερο; Μήπως δεν φτάνει το καθημερινό πλύσιμο των δοχειων νερού και η απολύμανση με γαλαζόπετρα;

Πήραμε την απόφαση να κρατήσουμε μόνο κότες και γαλοπούλες και να μην έχουμε πλέον χηνες-πάπιες προς αποφυγή προβλημάτων. Η δημιουργία ξεχωριστών χώρων είναι προς το παρόν αδύνατη για διάφορους λόγους.

Ελπίζω να μπορέσετε να με βοηθήσετε με τα φώτα σας! Είναι κρίμα να υποφέρουν κι εμείς να παιδευόμαστε και -ας μην κρυβόμαστε - να ξοδευόμαστε άδικα! 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## PAIANAS

Από τσιμπούρια ,από Σαλμονέλλα(Salmonella Enteritidis),από Μυκόπλασμα (Mycoplasma gallisepticum, Mycoplasma synoviae, Mycoplasma meleagridis) ,από ψιττάκωση μέχρι οτιδήποτε μπορεί να μεταφερθεί μέσω ξενιστών (άλλων πουλιών ) η ερπετών ,η τρωκτικών ..
Χωρίς εξετάσεις σε εργαστήριο ,δε νομίζω ότι θα βγάλεις άκρη και θα έχεις ασφαλή διάγνωση .
*Αρνητικός παράγοντας το χώμα και ο ανοικτός χώρος .

----------


## ayla

> ...
> *Αρνητικός παράγοντας το χώμα και ο ανοικτός χώρος .


τι εννοείς; Ο ανοιχτός χώρος, άρα το να μην είναι στριμωγμένα, δεν είναι καλό; 

Και το χώμα; εννοείς όχι χώμα μέσα στο κοτέτσι;

----------


## PAIANAS

Ο ανοιχτός χώρος έχει το καλό ότι αερίζεται και ότι δεν συνοστίζονται ...Αλλά μπορεί να εισέλθει μέσα από χελιδόνι ,από δεκαοχτούρα ,από κουκουβάγια μέχρι φίδια και ερπετά .Αυτά μεταφέρουν αρρώστιες (είναι ξενιστές και φορείς μικροβίων ).
Το χώμα πάλι ,δεν επιτρέπει το σωστό καθαρισμό και μπορεί να είναι επισκέψιμο περιστασιακά η μόνιμα η να σκαφτεί από αρουραίους και ποντίκια ..Τι απ'όλα σου έχει μεταφέρει αρρώστια και τι αρρώστια ,μόνον εργαστηριακός έλεγχος (είτε από κουτσουλιά ασθενούς πουλιού ,είτε από έλεγχο σε νεκρό πουλί ).

----------


## ayla

Ναι η αλήθεια είναι ότι μας επισκέπτονται άγρια πτηνά. Τι προτείνεις για πάτωμα στο κοτέτσι;

----------


## PAIANAS

Τι χώρο έχεις Αγλαϊα ?..Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα στρώσης τσιμέντου .Το πρόβλημα μπορεί να μειωθεί ,αλλά δεν θα λυθεί .Θα πρέπει να βρεις μέσω κτηνιάτρου τι μικρόβιο έχει μπει στο κοτέτσι σου και να δώσεις την αντίστοιχη αγωγή .
Ποιά σκόνη σου έδωσε ο γιατρός ?

----------


## jk21

ο τσιμεντενιος χωρος με τον χωματινο ειναι μπερδεμενο θεμα με θετικα και τα αρνητικα απο καθε πλευρα .ο τσιμεντενιος παντως αν υπαρξει θελει τακτικοτατη καθαριοτητα γιατι δυστυχως δεν θα υπαρχει απορροφηση των υγρων των κουτσουλιων .ο χωματινος εχει αρνητικα σαν αυτα που αναφερθησαν 

το θεμα ειναι γιατι να υπαρχουν αυτα τα συμπτωματα ... αιτιες μπορει να ειναι αρρωστιες σαν αυτες που ειπε ο Νικος .. αυτο μονο με το λαιμο με προβληματιζει λιγο .ποσο καιρο υπαρχει το προβλημα ,ποτε ξεκινησε η αγωγη του γιατρου ,πως λεγεται το φαρμακο και πως χορηγειται ( διαστημα αγωγης ,ποσοτητα στο νερο ) ;

----------


## jk21

μην σταματας να δινεις σκορδο στις κοτες και ριγανη σε μουσκεμενα ψωμια ή μουσκεμενα ψωμια απο το υγρο που θα δημιουργηθει αν βραζεις για 5 λεπτα 1μερος σε ογκο ριγανη με 2 μερη νερο

----------


## οδυσσέας

θα μας βάλεις πρώτα από όλα φωτογραφίες με την κλωσσομηχανή.

να πάρουμε τα πράγματα με τη σειρά.
όταν παίρνουμε αυγά για να τα βάλουμε στην κλωσσομηχανή φροντίζουμε οι κότες που θα πάρουμε τα αυγά να μην είναι άρρωστες.
διαλέγουμε τα ποιο μεγάλα αυγά, χωρίς βρωμιές (δεν πλένουμε τα βρόμικα αυγά), να μην είναι ραγισμένα, η κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα.
την κλωσσομηχανή την πλένουμε σχολαστικά κάθε φορά πριν βάλουμε αυγά με χλωρίνη η κάποιο άλλο απολυμαντικό.
στο νερό που βάζουμε μέσα στην κλωσσομηχανή ρίχνουμε μερικές σταγόνες χλωρίνη για να μην πιάνει μικρόβια το νερό από τη ζέστη και σχηματίζετε μια κρούστα στην επιφάνεια του εμποδίζοντας την εξάτμιση του.
Κατά την διάρκεια της επώασης ελέγχουμε τα αυγά και αν κάποιο έχει πρόβλημα το αφαιρούμε.
Όταν αρχίσουν και βγαίνουν τα πουλάκια δεν βοηθάμε κανένα να βγει από το αυγό (όσο σκληρό και αν ακούγετε) μόνο αυτά που έχουν βγει και τους έχει κολλήσει κάποιο κομμάτι από το τσόφλι τότε το ξεκολλάμε με μεγάλη προσοχή. τα αφήνουμε μέσα στην κλωσσομηχανή μέχρι να στεγνώσουν και μετά τα βάζουμε σε άλλο κουτί με ζέστη. Τις πρώτες μέρες πρέπει να τους δώσουμε τροφή με πολύ πρωτεΐνη (αυγό βραστό, σογιάλευρο κ.α.) και ασβέστιο. 

Αν δεν κάνουμε τα παραπάνω τότε αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα. Είτε μέσο των γονιών στα αυγά είτε μέσο της κλωσσομηχανής είτε λόγο διατροφής η λόγο κάποιας ανωμαλίας στο DNA.
Τα αναπνευστικά προβλήματα (χουρχουρητό) ίσως ξεκίνησαν από την κλωσσομηχανή. 
Συνήθως οι κτηνίατροι δίνουν Terramycin αλλά για να έχει αποτέλεσμα πρέπει να δοθεί στην αναλογία που λέει ο γιατρός και σε καθαρό νερό που θα αλλάζει καθημερινά για όσες μέρες πει και αν δεν υποχωρήσουν τα συμπτώματα ενημερώνουμε τον κτηνίατρο.

----------


## ayla

λοιπόν, οι σκόνες που έδωσε ο κτηνίατρος (στον πατέρα μου, γι αυτό δεν ήξερα) είναι:Esb3 30% kai BREMAMOX 
Οι οδηγίες είναι 1 κουταλιά του γλυκού σε 2 λίτρα νερό για 5 ημέρες

Το κοτοπουλάκι που έγερνε προς τα πίσω έγινε καλά αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έκανε δουλειά το σκόσδο ή οι σκόνες. Το χουρχουριτό- η βραχνάδα που ακούγεται από τα δύο πρώτα πουλιά που αποκτήσαμε τώρα εξαπλώθηκε και σε άλλα. άλλα συμπτώματα δεν βλέπουμε. 

Το χουρχουριτό μεταφέρθηκε από το κοτέτσι του θείου μου που φιλοξένησε τα νεογέννητα πουλάκια σε χώρό όπου είχε λάμπα θέρμανσης, γιατί ήταν νωρίς την άνοιξη και είχε κρύο ακόμα, και το λέμε αυτό γιατί μας είχε χαρίσει κι έναν κόκορα παλιά που είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα και αναγκστίκαμε να τον κόψουμε.

----------


## ayla

*jk21* μου εξηγείς λίγο καλύτερα αυτό με την ρίγανη; Μουσκεύω ψωμί, παίρνω το ζουμί και το βράζω με ρίγανη; ή αλλιώς; ταίζω μουσκεμένα ψωμιά όπου έχω ρίξει ρίγανη;

Οδυσσέα 
Η κλωσσομηχανή καθαρίζεται κάθε φορά με χλωρίνη. Στο νερό δεν βάζαμε σταγόνες χλωρίνης αλλά το αλλάζαμε συχνά και πλέναμε με χλωρίνη. Αυτό που λες για την καλή και σωστή επιλογή αυγών ... ζητήσαμε από γείτονες και φίλους αυγά. Μας δώσανε ίσως τα πιο μικρά που είχανε! Κι εμείς τα κοιτούσαμε με αμφιβολία κι ο πατέρας μου πικράθηκε πολύ .... ήταν σα να τον κορόιδευαν! μόνο τα πρώτα  αυγά ήταν μεγάλα που μας έδωσε ο θείος μου που υποψιαστήκαμε ότι μας κόλλησε το χουρχουριτό από το δικ΄οτου κοτέτσι.

τώρα ψάχνει ο πατέρας μου από γνωστούς και φίλους να βρει τα σωστά  αυγά. 

Τα κοτοπουλάκια που δεν μπορούσαν να βγουν τα βοηθούσαμε λίγο. Είχαμε όντως πολλά ανάπηρα! όλα με πρόβλημα στα πόδια! Μερικά πέθαναν μια δυο μέρες μετά την εκκόλαψη και μερικά ζήσανε, άλλα τα πρόλαβαν τα σκυλιά κι απ το παίξιμο τα πνίξανε! Είναι όντως σκληρό, αλλά δεν θα ξαναβοηθήσουμε!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές και τη βοήθεια!!!

----------


## jk21

τα φαρμακα που σου εδωσε ηταν το ενα κοκκιδιοστατικο και το αλλο αντιβιοτικο (αμοξυλινη η δραστικη ουσια ) . για τα κοκκιδια ειναι προφανως οτι στοχευε σε περιορισμο τους ειτε γιατι τα ειδε με εξεταση ειτε γιατι υποψιαστηκε οτι υπαρχουν (συχνα σε κοτες ) .για την αντιβιωση εκεινος ξερει σε τι μικροβιο στοχευε αλλα αν ειναι μυκοπλασμα η αιτια του χουρχουτητου ή καποια αναπνευστικη λοιμωξη απο μυκητα  δεν εχει δραση  

ειτε σε μουσκεμενα ψωμια ριχνεις τριμμενη ριγανη να κολλησει πανω τους και τα ταιζεις ,ειτε βραζεις ριγανη και με το ζουμι μουσκευεις τα ψωμια

----------


## ayla

Γειά σας! Δεν ξεχνώ ότι πρέπει να βγάλω φωτογραφίες την κλωσσομηχανή, ούτε ξεχνώ την νέα μου παρέα ... αλλά ... αχ αυτό το αλλά ... λίγος ο χρόνος και οι υποχρεώσεις πολλές. Ο πατέρας μου ξανάβαλε την κλωσσομηχανή μαζεύοντας αυγά από δω κι απο κει (όλοι λέγανε οτι έχουν λίγα και δεν γεννάνε οι κότες) και λίγα από τα δικά μας. Θα βγουν την ερχόμενη Τετάρτη-Πέμπτη. Ελπίζω να προλάβω να βγάλω φωτογραφίες. 

Για ένα κοτοπουλάκι που σας έλεγα ότι πιάνονταν τα πόδια του και δεν μπορούσε να περπατήσει αλλά έγινε καλά ... ε, τελικά ξαναείχε πρόβλημα. κάθε φορά που έβγαινε από το κοτέτσι δεν μπορούσε να ρίξει βήμα και μετά από λίγο έτρεχε!!! Μου θύμησε το δικό μου πρόβλημα οσφιαλγίας ... λέτε να του το κόλλησα;  :Anim 63: 
μια μέρα ο πατέρας μου το έκοψε. όλα ο πατέρας μου τα κάνει, εγώ έχω να πατήσω στο κοτέτσι αρκετές μέρες!  :: 
Ας ελπίσουμε να αλλάξει κάτι!

----------


## jk21

το κοτοπουλακι μαλλον εχει ή ειχε αν καταλαβα καλα συμπτωματα σαλμονελλας ή μαλλον νευρολογικα προβληματα που του ειχαν μεινει απο σαλμονελλωση που περασε ... οχι και τοσο καλη ιδεα να το φατε εσεις ή καποιος αλλος ...

τα αλλα με το αναπνευστικο τι γινονται;

----------


## οδυσσέας

Αγλαΐα η δική μου πρόταση (σε ιδανικές οικονομικές συνθήκες)είναι μέχρι το Ιανουάριο να τα σφάξετε όλα τα κοτερικα.
 μετά θα οργώσετε τον κήπο και θα ασβεστώσετε η ακόμα καλύτερα να γκρεμίσετε το κοτέτσι.
και με το καλό τον Μάρτη θα πας και θα πάρεις (η θα κάνεις παραγγελία) από ορνιθοτροφείο αυγοπαραγωγής 10 πουλάδες που 
θα είναι εμβολιασμένες (η θα τις εμβολιάσεις και εσύ) και θα φτιάξεις το κοτέτσι σου όπως πρέπει να είναι. το ίδιο θα κάνεις και με κότες κρεατοπαραγωγης αν θες.
μετά μακριά από ξένα κοτέτσια και άνθρωποι που έχουν κότες μακριά από το δικό σου κοτέτσι.

----------


## panagiotis7

απολυμανση θελει...εγω φετος εχασα πολλα κλωσσοπουλα..εαν πιανοντε απο ταποδια λειπει βιταμινα Β απο οσο ξερω...

----------

